# New "Saint Bernard Puppy" Ivermectin & Pyrantel ????? PIC of course!



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a question about heartworm preventive.  I know alot of you have LGD's, do you buy the heartworm medicine at the vets or do you dose with Ivermectin and Pyrantel you may have at the farm.  I have ivermectin and pyrantel can be purchased at Jeffers for $10 a bottle.  I know the reg heartworm med is ivermectin only.  If any does this please share. I would like dosage per weight if possible. Thanks!! Heres my new puppy named "Pheobe!!"  Shes 57lbs and 4 mos old!!! Big girl she'll be!!

Thanks in advice for any info you may have!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 2, 2011)

Very cute but what a huge puppy!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 2, 2011)

I can not answer your question, but He/She is absolutely gorgeous.  I love a St. Bernard.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

Wish I could help, but really can't answer your question regarding Ivermectin & Pyrantel.   

She is Beautiful!  Wishing you luck with her!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 3, 2011)

Disclaimer - DO NOT use ivermectin on any breed that has Collie / Aus. Sheperd / Border Collie in it - without consulting your vet 1st!!!!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1636591/

"When considering the use of macrocyclic lactones such as ivermectin or moxidectin in dogs, veterinarians have followed the adage, white feet, dont treat.

I use it (ivo) for all our dogs for heartworm prevention.  Dosage is 1cc per 100#.
So my little 5# guy gets 1/20 of a cc.
Gus, at 120#, gets 1.2 cc.

If the dog already has heart worm, this low dose WILL NOT kill them / cure it.   A vet will have to handle that.
Don't start prevention treatment unless you are 100% sure the dog is heartworm free.
DO NOT OVERDOSE.

I use the goat version of Safeguard liquid for tapes, 1cc per 10#.

eta:  If she gets to be too much for you, bring her to me.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 3, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I have a question about heartworm preventive.  I know alot of you have LGD's, do you buy the heartworm medicine at the vets or do you dose with Ivermectin and Pyrantel you may have at the farm.  I have ivermectin and pyrantel can be purchased at Jeffers for $10 a bottle.  I know the reg heartworm med is ivermectin only.  If any does this please share. I would like dosage per weight if possible. Thanks!! Heres my new puppy named "Pheobe!!"  Shes 57lbs and 4 mos old!!! Big girl she'll be!!
> 
> Thanks in advice for any info you may have!!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2250_pheobe_new_work_schedule_003.jpg


I buy from the Vet.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone we just love her and Thanks Roll.  I know she definatley does not have heartworm. Thankfully.  I just want to continue the preventative medicine and I also have ivermectin on hand and just did'nt know the dose!! Appreciate it.  I did also hear that it will kill a collie breed too, they do use a differant med for them I guess.  

She is very smart and very easy to train!! Not chasing chickens and loves her new friends the goaties!!! Shes fitting in great at our farm!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 5, 2011)

OK, but...I'm just sayin'...you can bring her to me.


----------

